# Need Help setting GNU Mutant bindings



## <<AnGeLu$>> (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, I bought a pair of mutant. I ordered an XL (11-14)and I can barely fit my 11.5 boots so I guess they are L beside the label on the box. Since I had them shipped to Argentina Cannot send them back cause would be pricey

that being said I'm trying to get the best of it. I set it as large I could including the Cable high back lean screw but I’m still having forward lean, So this cable has one more hole to mount it but only can be used in one side (the one you can adjust) the other has a kind of a liner (a plastic semi-circle) that goes inside the last hole. I attached a picture to make it a little clear.

So my question, would you recommend me to just go third hole with one and leave it the other? Is it going to affect my ride if the cable is not centered???

Thanks and please be nice with my English hahahah :-S


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

I ran into the exact same problem when adjusting these, I am a 10 and rode a pair of mediums. I went ahead and moved the one side to effectively lengthen the cable so I could move the highback back. Worked like a charm. I say go for it, there will be no difference in feel or flex.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The bit you say cannot be moved to the 3rd hole actually can, I did it with mine. You have to remove the entire plastic piece and turn it around so the piece you call "liner" is in the middle hole and the circle piece is in the back hole


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

ETM said:


> The bit you say cannot be moved to the 3rd hole actually can, I did it with mine. You have to remove the entire plastic piece and turn it around so the piece you call "liner" is in the middle hole and the circle piece is in the back hole


Done the same thing. But after that, I feel more comfortable wearing it. 




---------------------------------
My snowboarding vacation was awesome!


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>> (Jul 18, 2010)

ETM said:


> The bit you say cannot be moved to the 3rd hole actually can, I did it with mine. You have to remove the entire plastic piece and turn it around so the piece you call "liner" is in the middle hole and the circle piece is in the back hole


Sorry but I didn't get it. What I want is to get the cable more loose so I need to put the screw as close as the hb I can. 

The piece is just one, the hole and the bit where it has the space for the cable if I turn it around the cable will go out towards the front and not to the hb :-S


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>> (Jul 18, 2010)

any idea how I can workout this?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Please post some photos of your tightly laced boots inserted into the binding.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

<<AnGeLu$>> said:


> any idea how I can workout this?


I cant exactly remember how I did mine but I definately did it, I cant look at the either because they broke on me first day and I sent them back.
I see no reason why you could not just move the other seide with the threaded rod back a hole


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>> (Jul 18, 2010)

This is the more loose I can, is not bad, but I used to ride more relax in a pair of burton customs with 0 hb lean...
So I think the only thing I could do is only move back one side of the cable like duh did and wait season starts to check them out.
Thanks guys for taking the time to answer

btw ETM what were wrong with yours?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The ratchet fell off mine. Got 6 runs out of them. Btw the ratchets are only glued on


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>> (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah and they are also made of crappy plastic, I expected more from the ratchets in a + $200 binding :-S


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi again,

Thanks for the photo! From that shot the binding does not appear to be too small. The boot looks well centered on (and supported by) the baseplate and the toe ramp looks in the correct position. The highback appears to have almost no tension and is almost vertical. I would not suggest making any changes to relax it further back.

At what point during entry are you having an issue? Have you tried kicking in with the boot tightly laced and on your foot? In the photo the upper boot looks to be loosely laced. That can make it more difficult as the unlaced cuff hits the ankle strap early on and can make positioning harder.


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>> (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for your input wiredsport, sorry but I just put the boot quick, that's why is barely laced. after tunning I got it centered and have fastin/out. That's ok
my only doubt is if I need less tension on the Hb I can't give it more without uncenter the cable (cause just one of the sides can me moved one more spot) But I guess I will have to check that myself on the hill.

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Got it. I would suggest putting your boots on, lacing them tightly and then strapping in at home on some carpet. My guess is that you will want to adjust the higback angle forward quite a bit. You may be looking at the angle of the back of the highback rather that on the "inside" where the back of your boot will rest. It is hard to tell from your photo but it appears that the inside (where it counts) may already be past vertical, which would not be suggested.

Thanks again!


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>> (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks wired, I'll try that, thank you all for your support


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

<<AnGeLu$>> said:


> Thanks wired, I'll try that, thank you all for your support


Stoked to help. PS, if you guys ever have warranty issues with a part on these products (or any products that we sell - even if we didn't sell it to you) send me an email. I will happily get you a part if we have it or will be happy to assist in getting you a part if we don't. These are very dedicated brands and they want you to be happy riding their products.

Thanks.


----------



## Landshark (May 18, 2012)

You really don't need to move the cable to the third hole. The nature of this binding is you'll never have a tight fit on the toe cap. You need to follow the setup instruction of the binding, which is put your boots in, lock your highback, push your boots all the way back to make sure it is centered, then SQUEEZE your toe cap to the boots and leave NO ROOM between the cap and the boot. 

Something the instruction didn't mention: wear your boots first then fit the ankle strap, I'm sure you'll be able to have two to three clicks down n get a super tight fit.


----------



## EvilWilberforce (May 31, 2012)

I know where Angelu$ is coming from on this one - I have the same bindings (in XL) and I had a fair old ordeal getting them set up. My boots are Salomon Synapse, US size 11.5 and barely fit in. Took me a couple of hours to get through all the adjustments. I have set the highback pins to the furthest holes on both sides, plus changed the little highback angle adjusters on the inside so that they are as far back as possible. I have the toe strap out as far as it will go and the main strap on the second or third ratchet. Had to also release the cable tension all the way in order to get my boots in. The cable attachment will only fit in the front hole or middle hole. You can fit it in the end whole if you turn the attachment piece around, however this means that the cable will have to come out from the front rather than the back and will significantly reduce the effective cable length - the opposite of what we are trying to achieve! 

I did eventually get my boots to just about fit in but there's no margin for error. As a bit of feedback for Mervin/Gnu - I wouldn't have thought there'd be a cat in hells chance of me fitting in boots that were any bigger - certainly not size 14.5 as the bindings are said to fit!!


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>> (Jul 18, 2010)

Glad to hear that is not just me, I argued with the seller cause I though they send me a wrong size hahhaha ... no way that a 14us can fit there!


----------

